# Jeremy Taylor (The works of...., 3 volumes)



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2006)

Today i went to a non- christian used bookshop. When i was at the section of religion, i bought a huge 3 volume set (almost 1000 pag. each volume) from Jeremy Taylor (1613 - 1667) for $65,-

I have never read anything before from Jeremy Taylor. I only know that he was a angelican minster.

So has anyone heard or read something from Jeremy Taylor ? Any thoughts about his works ? And is $65, - a good price for this set (i have never seen his works before) ?

Is he considerd as a puritan and a calvinist ?

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## DTK (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Today i went to a non- christian used bookshop. When i was at the section of religion, i bought a huge 3 volume set (almost 1000 pag. each volume) from Jeremy Taylor (1613 - 1667) for $65,-
> 
> I have never read anything before from Jeremy Taylor. I only know that he was a angelican minster.
> ...



Buy it! And if you don't want the set, I'll pay the price and postage to the US.

DTK


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 7, 2006)

Below is excerpt from wikipedia. He was under Laud and supporter of Charles I, so not a friend of the "Puritans". 

Jeremy Taylor (1613 - August 13, 1667) was a clergyman in the Church of England who achieved fame as an author during The Protectorate of Oliver Cromwell. He is sometimes known as the "Shakespeare of Divines" for his poetic style of writing.

Taylor was educated at Gonville and Caius College, at Cambridge, where he graduated in 1626. He was under the patronage of William Laud, Archbishop of Canterbury. He went on to become chaplain in ordinary to King Charles I as a result of Laud's sponsorship. This made him politically suspect when Laud was tried for treason and executed in 1645 by the Puritan Parliament during the English Civil War. After the Parliamentary victory over the King, he was briefly imprisoned several times.

Eventually, he was allowed to retire into Wales, where he became the private chaplain of the Earl of Carbery. Upon the Restoration, his political star was on the rise, and he was made bishop of Down and Connor in Ireland. He was also made vice-chancellor of the


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> He was under Laud and supporter of Charles I, so not a friend of the "Puritans".



Thanks for the information. But was he reformed and a calvinist ?


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 7, 2006)

As DTK said, Buy it! It would be worth having for historical value of that era. You now have a lens/perspective from a non-puritan writer. I have never read his work, but I would guess at the end of the day, any differences btw him and puritans would be political rather than theological. Give us a report after to read a few sections.

blessings


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 7, 2006)

If he held to the 39 articles he was "calvinist". I would be hesitant to call him "reformed" as we distinguish ourselves today. For one thing, the WCF was not yet written. Try digging around net.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2006)

See this thread and this entry in the _New Schaff-Herzog Encyclopedia of Religious Knowledge_.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 7, 2006)

Taylor is well worth having. You'll get a lot of good theology. His "Holy Living and Holy Dying" are classics no matter what box you put him in.

Don Kistler


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

There is a 1739 edition of Jeremy Taylor's _Holy Living & Holy Dying_ available for sale on Ebay here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2007)

Jeremy Taylor, _Holy living and dying : together with prayers containing the whole duty of a Christian, and the parts of devotion fitted to all occasions, and furnished for all necessities_


----------



## MW (May 17, 2007)

I would purchase them for historical reference, but Taylor was not "reformed" in any sense of the word.


----------

